# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  How did your snake get its name?

## Craiga 01453

Not sure if this was done in the past, but I thought it might be fun to share a picture of your snake and a picture of who/what the snake was named after and if you choose, a brief explanation. I figure let's keep it to snakes, for now....

Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

Charis (06-09-2018),Countach (08-01-2019),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),_Shayne_ (03-11-2019),spellbound04 (07-19-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (07-19-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I'll start. This is Django, my California Kingsnake. He was named after the character played by Jamie Foxx in the movie "Django Unchained"

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_Caitlin_ (04-16-2020),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),spellbound04 (07-19-2017),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## JustinGatCat

This is Pua, my 100% Het Albino Ball Python. I named him after the pig in Moana, who's name comes from the Polynesian word "Pauka" which means pig. I just thought it was a cute and unique name!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (07-20-2017),_Booper_ (07-20-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),_Caitlin_ (04-16-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-19-2017),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),meganmarkita15 (07-21-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (07-19-2017),spellbound04 (07-19-2017),SugarandAcidKitten (02-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## ShaneSilva

My burm kitty. Named her that so when kids come over I can ask if they wanna play with kitty and bring out a giant snake lol. 






> This is Pua, my 100% Het Albino Ball Python. I named him after the pig in Moana, who's name comes from the Polynesian word "Pauka" which means pig. I just thought it was a cute and unique name!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually Polynesian is not a language but represents a group of different cultures from many different islands located in the Pacific ocean known as Polynesia (ex. Samoa, Tonga, etc.) And in the Hawaiian language pua means flower and pua'a means pig. Not trying to be an ass just wanted to clear that little mix up(:

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_Caitlin_ (04-16-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-19-2017),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),Kit (08-09-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),Monty44 (09-06-2017),platinumbp (07-20-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (07-19-2017),spellbound04 (07-19-2017),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (07-19-2017)

----------


## JustinGatCat

> My burm kitty. Named her that so when kids come over I can ask if they wanna play with kitty and bring out a giant snake lol. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Polynesian is not a language but represents a group of different cultures from many different islands located in the Pacific ocean known as Polynesia (ex. Samoa, Tonga, etc.) And in the Hawaiian language pua means flower and pua'a means pig. Not trying to be an ass just wanted to clear that little mix up(:
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Oh I know!! I didn't feel like explaining it though. And Kitty is super cute! She'll be a beauty full grown!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## spellbound04

My snake is Rory after brave warrior and loyal friend Rory Williams in Doctor Who 

1.0 Normal
Normal doesn't mean boring!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-19-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),Nz2500 (09-19-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

here's *Yellow Lemon Lemongrab*! his name comes from his color and the Earl of Lemongrab from Adventure Time.




here's *Spaghetti Marinara Noodle*! she's named after spaghetti noodles because she is herself a noodle!!!




aaaand here's *Corny, aka Cornelius*! Corny was adopted and since the previous owner's kids named him i decided to keep the name. i think it fits in pretty well with the names of my other snakes, don't you think?

----------

_Booper_ (07-20-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-19-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),SugarandAcidKitten (02-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## John1982

Rapunzel, because she's tangled.

----------

aerie (04-16-2020),_Alicia_ (07-20-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),_Caitlin_ (04-16-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-19-2017),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),platinumbp (07-20-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (07-19-2017),PythonBabes (10-12-2017),_Shayne_ (03-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> My burm kitty. Named her that so when kids come over I can ask if they wanna play with kitty and bring out a giant snake lol. 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



That's fantastic!!!!!!

----------

MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> here's *Spaghetti Marinara Noodle*! she's named after spaghetti noodles because she is herself a noodle!!!



Hahahahahhahaa!!! That is AWESOME that you added the bowl of spaghetti!!!!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-08-2019),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (07-20-2017)

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

I named my babygirl Nagini after Lord Voldemort's snake in Harry Potter. Also, I'm Slytherin house 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*SM* (07-30-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),SugarandAcidKitten (02-10-2018)

----------


## bcr229

I keep it unnamed for a while until I get a feel for its personality/temperament, and then I match that up to a character from Greek, Roman, or Norse mythology.

----------

_Alicia_ (07-20-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-19-2017),_Ditto_ (09-17-2018),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),ErostheSnake (09-16-2018),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),_RickyNY_ (07-20-2017)

----------


## MasonC2K

My first one is Chloe. Named after the character from Smallville.

I also have some named after various Inuyasha and NCIS characters.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I keep it unnamed for a while until I get a feel for its personality/temperament, and then I match that up to a character from Greek, Roman, or Norse mythology.



Yeah, I tend to get to know them for a bit before I name them as well.

----------

MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

This is Tyson, named after the baddest man on the planet. 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## ShaneSilva

Here's our first snake. A nine year old corn my daughter named him nofee because he has no feet

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (07-20-2017),_Booper_ (07-20-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-19-2017),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),Nellasaur (07-20-2017),platinumbp (07-20-2017),PythonBabes (10-12-2017)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

I have a lot so I'll just include photos of the snake itself and an explanation.  2 of them I didn't name so they aren't included.

1.  Bud, because he's my buddy.  I was 12 when I got him, don't judge. haha



2. Cloud Strife, after the Final Fantasy Cloud Strife.



3. Draco, Latin for Dragon, because when I first got him he was scared of everything.  Me, his food, himself, but with his angry face he looked like an angry dragon.



4. Sanji, after the One Piece character Vinsmoke Sanji, because he has one head stripe "eyebrow" that's more zig zagged than the other.  The differences reminded me of Sanji's swirly brow. lol



5. Riverrun, after the House Tully Riverrun in Game of Thrones.  I just liked the way it sounded, and it seemed to fit her because of her long, thin body moving like a river.



6. Nymeria after the direwolf/queen in Game of Thrones.  I just liked the sound of it and it seemed to fit her.



7. Crona after the Soul Eater character.  He's thin like Crona and his motley pattern reminded me of them for some reason.



8. Howl after Howl in Howl's Moving Castle, because he's pretty.



9. Tirel after Elspeth Tirel.  I just liked the sound of it.



10. Homura after the Puella Madoka Magica character Homura Akemi, because I liked the sound of it.




Bonus: my two deceased snakes just because I like their names.

Guin after Guin from Guin Saga.  Idk why she just reminded me of him.



Morzan after Morzan from Eragon because of his spitfire attitude and red colors.

----------

aerie (04-16-2020),_Alicia_ (07-20-2017),*bcr229* (07-19-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),octo_owl (03-11-2019)

----------


## Booper

Wanda got her name because according to my boyfriend (The one who named her) she is Wonderful (Wanderful?) 



Cinnamon's name was decided on the way home after we paid his down payment  :Very Happy:  We were just talking and I said he's a precious cinnamon bun and we need a name that reflects that... And that was that  :Very Happy:  Also if you turn him over he looks like a cinnamon roll  :Smile:

----------

_Alicia_ (07-20-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

This is Cosmo, named after Cosmo Kramer from Seinfeld. I figured a funny little hognose should have a name with a big personality.

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Booper_ (07-20-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),_dkatz4_ (07-30-2017),octo_owl (03-11-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> This is Cosmo, named after Cosmo Kramer from Seinfeld. I figured a funny little hognose should have a name with a big personality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


the resemblance is uncanny!

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> the resemblance is uncanny!


Isn't it????

----------


## platinumbp

[QUOTE=ShaneSilva;2545877]My burm kitty. Named her that so when kids come over I can ask if they wanna play with kitty and bring out a giant snake lol. 

I love this!! Wish I had thought of it for my Blood. :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017)

----------


## anthroterra

Ichtaca- Aztec for "secret" due to his question marks 
Pololena- Hawaiian for "blossoming", for the banana ball python. It was Countess Chiquita for a while due to her morph and her alien head side pattern dots counting 1,2,3,4 but it didn't suit her. Po fit.
Leilani- Hawaiian for "heavenly blossoms", for butter tessera corn snake. The color and pattern reminded me of lightening or stars and flowers. Now she reminds me of honey lemon cough drops lol 
Keahi- Hawaiian for "the fire". For obvious reasons  :Smile:  
Wonambi- One of the many Australian Aboriginal names for the rainbow serpent from mythology, for Brazilian rainbow boa

----------

_Alicia_ (07-20-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## Alicia

Kinda like using theme names. 

My black pastels have botanical names. My pieds and the female albino I have kicking around (who was originally supposed to be part of an albino pied project) are named after characters in a story I've been chipping away at forever. The Angolans are Ripley and Hicks  :Very Happy: 

Three don't have themes. My rosy boa, Kira, I named after Major Kira of DS9. Got her while the show was still in its original run, after all.
And John has named two snakes -- Magneto the pastel and Sheila the JCP. Though when I get around to picking up another Jungle, it will also have a name beginning with S.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017),Nellasaur (07-20-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Everything from the snake personnality to movie character for ball pythons, to Greek mythology theme for hognose, to Egyptian theme for Honduran milksnakes.

Now I need to find a new theme for another species I am getting back into.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (07-20-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## DSeese

I named my pastel Leeloo after The 5th Element due to the alien heads on her side. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (07-21-2017),Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## DennisM

Well, Ill just give one example of how all my 60+ snakes were named.  The example being my first male ball python.  BPM01.  BP (ball python) + M (male) 01 (#1).  Exciting, huh?! :Wink:

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017),MJ_Bosley (07-20-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Now I need to find a new theme for another species I am getting back into.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I'll be looking forward to seeing what your new project is!

----------


## OneEyedFox

Named Calliope after a Homestuck  character. Calliope is a cherub, and in Homestuck a Cherub is an alien that when they reach full maturity turns into a snake that is either evil and spreads destruction or good and seeks out to stop the evil one's paths of destruction.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017)

----------


## Potatoren

Nemo, named after some clown fish like markings on her dorsal



Kahlee Belle. Named after her morph,  calico blast. 



Dr. Facilier. Named after the voodoo man in Disney's princess and the frog due to the ' mickey head ' marking on him.  He's a jerk and lives up to his villain name. 



Harley, named after harley Quinn,  due to eye/ facial markings, mums snake


Ali cuz she's albino,  mums snake



Caramella, cuz she's,  u guessed it,  caramel albino.  Mum's snake.  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (07-21-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-21-2017),LivingDeadGirl (07-21-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

Cake: I loved food names at the time, and albino reminds me of lemon cake! It's a total coincidence my name is Fiona... So it ends up being an Adventure Time reference... LOL

Yukon: white place, white snow

Vigil: I wanted a sharp sounding name. But she is not sharp at all.

Gem: A BEAUTIFUL GEM

Drizzle: Finally an interesting one, she arrived a few hours late, the deliveryman didn't ring the doorbell so I had no idea how long she sat out there, AND it was drizzling that day, so her shipping box was wet. 

Pixie: I wanted something short and girly and cute.

Blissey, Togetic: I was replaying all the pokemon games at the time LOL

----------

_Alicia_ (07-21-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-21-2017)

----------


## chickenooget

my beautiful baby boy Kassadin was named after a champion in a video game (League of Legends). i was thinking of doing Cassie for Cassiopeia, which is another champ in League

but i decided on Kassadin because i ended up getting a boy and it sounded close enough haha

not too exciting but i'm hoping that as i get more pets in the future i can continue my League theme (or at least a video game theme) :^)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-22-2017)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

My first snake ever, a ball python of course, is named Boots. Every time I tell this story, they think it's funny because it's supposed to be ironic. No, it's dark humor. 
Really my only notable name in my collection.

Other than that, I just have more "graceful" names like Florida, Nylah, Julius, Alice, Kaa, Tigress etc. Whatever names just pop in my head. Of course, there's also Mango, which is my blood python. Surprise surprise, I'm not creative, I just named an orange snake after a fruit. 

Also, because y'all love pictures so much. This is Florida.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## andrewross8705

Bagels. Just brought him home from the show and had him in a holding tub with non latching lid. He pushed up on the lid while he was in the kitchen, I heard it click and see him trying to make a run for it. I grabbed the 1st thing I saw to keep him contained while I finished getting his actual tub together. When trying to think of a name, I kept going back to Bagels as a joke. It stuck.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-31-2017)

----------


## Skippo

The one on the left is mine, she is called Nǚwā, after the chinese goddess.
The one on the right is my friends, he is called Luther. All their animals are named after people who annoyed the catholic church.
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Xiaoyuncong_nvwa.jpg#/media/File:Xiaoyuncong_nvwa.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rtinLuther.jpg

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),_DLena_ (07-30-2017),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## *SM*

> I named my babygirl Nagini after Lord Voldemort's snake in Harry Potter. Also, I'm Slytherin house 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slytherins unite!! Nagini is beautiful, too.

----------

SugarandAcidKitten (02-10-2018)

----------


## Kira

My first and only snake Winry is named after the lovely Winry Rockbell from Fullmetal Alchemist  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-31-2017),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

> Slytherins unite!! Nagini is beautiful, too.


Thank you so much! She is quite beautiful, just wish she weren't quite as evil as the snake whom she's named after :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## *SM*

> Thank you so much! She is quite beautiful, just wish she weren't quite as evil as the snake whom she's named after :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha XD
I bet not QUITE as evil as Nagini- but then again, she didn't do much to aid Voldemort(nothing quite consensual, I mean). Both snakes are beautiful, at any point.

----------

LivingDeadGirl (07-30-2017)

----------


## dkatz4

My boa, Irwin, is named for Steve Irwin, obviously, but my other boa, Gimel, has a more interesting name.  I've told this story before but....
Dreidel, the Chanukah spinning top of lore, is a gambling game played with chocolate coins - the 4 sides of the dreidel each indicate a different result for the spinner: SHIN means you must put 2 more coins into the pot, NUN means you neither win nor lose any coins, HAY means you win half the pot, and *GIMEL* means you win the whole pot. - I had been scouring the classified sites for weeks and weeks with some interesting results but none that really struck me, then i came across the picture below in her ad; look at the large saddle on the upper left, i saw that and realized she _literally_ had "winner" written all over her!



[IMG][/IMG]

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-31-2017),_DLena_ (07-30-2017)

----------


## DLena

I have a butter motley Corn named Land o'Lakes after the brand of butter, a classic Corn named Gypsy because she traveled around a lot before finding her forever home with me, a scaleless Corn named Suede (whose girlfriend will be Velvet... waiting on the right one from SMR). My Cubans are Julio and Carmen. My coral glow is Max Skinner (from the movie A Good Year) so his purple passion girlfriend-to-be is Fannie Chanel. My high white pied is Escobar (cocaine drug lord). My albino is Daisy. My Otay rosy male is Speckles because he has speckles, and his lady friend is Lady. My SD female is a lavender so her name is Peaches, hence her boyfriend is Herb (1970's vocalist duo). Oh, and I have a tessera Corn named Barry Allen (the Flash) because he's fast as He** .

----------

_BR8080_ (07-31-2017),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-31-2017),_Dianne_ (09-17-2018),_dkatz4_ (07-31-2017)

----------


## BR8080

My platinum lesser ball python is named Lucille, my Caulkers Cay is CC, the sunglow is Sonny, and I'm leaning towards Bob for my BCI.  Not very original I know but it works for me...

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-31-2017),_DLena_ (07-31-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Haha XD
> I bet not QUITE as evil as Nagini- but then again, she didn't do much to aid Voldemort(nothing quite consensual, I mean). Both snakes are beautiful, at any point.



....***SPOILER ALERT!!!!  I haven't seen the movie yet!!!***

----------


## Craiga 01453

> My boa, Irwin, is named for Steve Irwin, obviously, but my other boa, Gimel, has a more interesting name.  I've told this story before but....
> Dreidel, the Chanukah spinning top of lore, is a gambling game played with chocolate coins - the 4 sides of the dreidel each indicate a different result for the spinner: SHIN means you must put 2 more coins into the pot, NUN means you neither win nor lose any coins, HAY means you win half the pot, and *GIMEL* means you win the whole pot. - I had been scouring the classified sites for weeks and weeks with some interesting results but none that really struck me, then i came across the picture below in her ad; look at the large saddle on the upper left, i saw that and realized she _literally_ had "winner" written all over her!
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]





Awesome!!!  I definitely dig Irwin as a tribute, and Gimel is a great name with a better back story, and yeah, the saddle matches up almost perfectly from what I can see.  Thanks for sharing!!

----------

_dkatz4_ (07-31-2017)

----------


## Kit

My Ball Python is named Bumblebee off of Transformers. We named her this because we thought she was a boy, but she is a girl. Or i'm pretty certain. I'll know for sure soon. I'm just happy the name goes both ways!




I also have a sign above her tank that says "Your the Bee's knees!" and I laugh every time I see it because since my snake literally doesn't have any knees, I have to be her knees when I hold her!

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-09-2017),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## SPIDERBALL

I don't name mine. What's the point? They don't come when you call them.

----------


## BluuWolf

My boy is Meeko. His name come from two places the first of which being my favorite little doggy companion in skyrim and the second the racoon from Pocahontas. We had a really hard time choosing his name but it had to be something cute and sweet to match him ^-^ Also his nickname is Meek so it fits as well XD








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-11-2017),LivingDeadGirl (08-14-2017)

----------


## LilKoalaBooks

Great names, everybody!

I have a 2 month old normal named Ripley. Her name comes from the Alien movies. I recently purchased an art print of Ripley (the character) and an alien from a tattoo show and that art print now hangs above and behind her tank.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-14-2017)

----------


## KayLynn

My enchi firebee is named Hissinger because I thought he was hissing at nothing when I first got him. I'd hear him doing it when I was across the room. I figured out it was the vibrations from my high heels on the hardwood floor, because it only ever happened when I wore them. I make sure not to wear them on the second floor where my snakes are anymore. He has only hissed at me a couple times since, and it's been during cleanings when I've had to move him. He's still the only bp I have that hisses, so the name stays  :Razz: 
My super mojave is Slitherin, because I'm a nerd who owns snakes and I enjoy really terrible puns.
My albino is Orange Crush, because he reminds me of the soda.
My pewter is named Whiffle, badum tisssssss.
My spider is Parker because Spider-Man has been my favorite marvel hero since I was tiny, but his "pet" name is Spoder. 

My females have never really had a definitive name for any one of them. I'm terrible with girl names, I guess. I've always called my super pastel girl "my main squeeze" because she was the only female I had for a long time, and it's also another terrible snake joke. She has a billion other names, though. The other girls I have are all new, one of which isn't even here yet, so no names have been decided.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-14-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

I have a Regular Ball Python named Jeffree I named him after the makeup artist Jeffree Star Because I have no idea what gender my snake is so for now He/she has no gender..

Edit: I tried to post pictures but my photo sharing login isn't working  :Sad:

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-14-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I have a Regular Ball Python named Jeffree I named him after the makeup artist Jeffree Star Because I have no idea what gender my snake is so for now He/she has no gender..
> 
> Edit: I tried to post pictures but my photo sharing login isn't working



I think using the free app Tapatalk is the easiest way to upload photos straight from your phone.

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (08-14-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

> I have a Regular Ball Python named Jeffree I named him after the makeup artist Jeffree Star Because I have no idea what gender my snake is so for now He/she has no gender..

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-14-2017),LivingDeadGirl (08-14-2017)

----------


## OTorresUSMC

I name all my snakes after Sons of Anarchy characters now. Currently have Gemma, Unser, Tara, Laila, Half Sack, and Happy. Have a new girl in bound next week so guess she's gonna be Wendy as there's not many female names left haha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),ErostheSnake (09-16-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I name all my snakes after Sons of Anarchy characters now. Currently have Gemma, Unser, Tara, Laila, Half Sack, and Happy. Have a new girl in bound next week so guess she's gonna be Wendy as there's not many female names left haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I have a fish tank full of SOA characters. Jax, Happy, Juice, Opie, Tigg, & Chibbs.  Just got the girl watching it too, we're about 8 episodes into season 1. I watched faithfully every Tues night while it was on, probably watched start to finish three times since too, hahahaha. Hands down my all-time favorite show!

----------

ErostheSnake (09-16-2018)

----------


## Jocelyn

This is "Buns" my male yellow anaconda. He got his name, because "my anaconda don't want none unless you got buns, hun."

"Baby got back" is probably the song I get stuck in my head most often, so deep down, that might be how an anaconda ended up on my wishlist to begin with, so I very excited when I saw him on a table at an expo... and a male yellow seemed seemed like the best starter as far as anacondas go.



I haven't found good names for the majority of the other snakes.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-29-2017),ErostheSnake (09-16-2018)

----------


## Ax01

i think most peeps know that my BP's are named after Wicked/Wizard of Oz characters and my Colubrids are named after food and drinks.   :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018)

----------


## Joci

This is my normal baby ball python Firnen  :Smile:  He is named after a dragon from the book series "The Inheiritance Cycle".

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (09-05-2017)

----------


## BluuWolf

> This is my normal baby ball python Firnen  He is named after a dragon from the book series "The Inheiritance Cycle".


Love those books and love the name! I wanna name one of my girls in the future Saphira 

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018)

----------


## Joci

> Love those books and love the name! I wanna name one of my girls in the future Saphira 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


If they were bred together that would be perfection 😂😂😂

----------


## Paty

My snek's name is Green Beans. My mom named him when I got him and it stuck because I thought that people will be less scared if his name is cute. It worked. My mom let me keep him and (I think) less people are scared of him. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-09-2017),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## dakski

Here goes:

Shayna, my female Spider Albino Morph Ball Python:

Shayna means "beautiful" in Yiddish. 

Figment, my male Hypo-Lavender Corn Snake:

He's purple, and I loved the Imagination ride as a kid at Epcot in Disney World. So, I named him after the main character, Figment. 

Our brand new addition, Behira, a 1 year old female Boa (BCI), Ivory Ghost Morph. 

She has a light tone to her (pics to post soon) and blueish grey eyes. So Katie, my fiancé, wanted to name her, something that meant "light," and "clear." That is Behira in hebrew. 

Also of note, my geckos, all females, and different morphs, are Carra (she looks like a carrot - bright orange - she's a sunglow), and Kayla, and Cleo. No reasoning behind the last two, they just sounded good with Carra. 

Finally, Frank, my blue tongue skink. His blue tongue reminded us of "Old Blue Eyes," Frank Sinatra. 

I also had a Bearded Dragon, George, who we lost last year at almost 11. He was named after George Carlin, my favorite comedian.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-24-2018),_Jus1More_ (02-18-2018)

----------


## Axel28

Here is Axel, I got his name from a character from the Kingdom Hearts game.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018)

----------


## GpBp

We went to Chicago to get him, and I wanted to name him something from that amazing trip. The first sign, was that we went to this cool pizza place called Gino's Pizza. And also, we stopped by a Chick-fil-a there, and there was a guy named Geno. It was just meant to be  :Very Happy:  And it fits him perfect!

May. We brought her home and I was lookin at her and I just thought, ''Maybelle.'' She seems like a Maybelle  :Razz:

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

I got Mazikeen from the TV show Lucifer; Lucifer's bartender is a demon named Mazikeen. In fact, I picked the name out before I went snake hunting.


......... She's just really great.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-12-2017)

----------


## PythonBabes

Khaa, very common in the snake community it seems but no matter his name fits him, he's very sneaky and sly haha. His name was Karma when I though he was female. 

Weird now, most people  who never really watched the original Jungle Book and knew the first male Kaa always ask me why my snake has a female name, since Disney decided to make Kaa female in the remake. 


Some of his nicknames are noodle boy, baby boy, long bebe, grumpiness, and my favourite, snappy.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Khaa, very common in the snake community it seems but no matter his name fits him, he's very sneaky and sly haha. His name was Karma when I though he was female. 
> 
> Weird now, most people  who never really watched the original Jungle Book and knew the first male Kaa always ask me why my snake has a female name, since Disney decided to make Kaa female in the remake. 
> 
> 
> Some of his nicknames are noodle boy, baby boy, long bebe, grumpiness, and my favourite, snappy.



I do like the name Kaa, and considered it in the past, it just hasn't quite fit any of my snakes. 
One of my ferrets is named Baloo because he looks like a bear and is an absolute sweetheart and a big goofball, just like Baloo in the original.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Juice, the new Borneo. He was named after the character in Sons of Anarchy.



Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),ErostheSnake (09-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Valrie87



----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-24-2018)

----------


## Ax01

one time, the forum name one of my snakes: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ho-is-this-guy

 :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-24-2018)

----------


## WastelandExotics

The only BP that I have that actually was named after something/someone and not just given a "*shrug* let's name them this" sort of name was my Black Mojo girl Yolandi Hisser:


She was named after Yolandi Visser from Die Antwoord: 



Main reason she earned that name is because when I got her, she was so tiny [Miss Visser is a very petite lady], but she had the biggest attitude and hissed and struck all the time because big, bad human came to give her some food and water. I mean EVERY TIME I interacted with her in any way, I was met with the sassiest noodle you could ever imagine. 

She's still sassy as all hell but she's mellowed down quite a bit since packing on a little weight.  :Very Happy:

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-25-2018),_omglolchrisss_ (01-24-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## MD_Pythons

I named my Carpet after dark side accolade Asajj Ventress

I named my bp Germaine because I though it fit her lol

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),SugarandAcidKitten (02-10-2018)

----------


## Valyrian

This is my beautiful CB17 female Pearl (hypo albino). I named her Kaiju which is Japanese for large creature, sort of like Godzilla lol.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-25-2018),_Jus1More_ (02-18-2018),WastelandExotics (01-25-2018)

----------


## DandD

Me and my daughter named our snake Mike Tython the python. Because I would expect a snake to have a lisp like mike Tyson.

Disclaimer: Mike, if your an avid viewer of these forums I love you and please dont punch me in the face.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (01-24-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-25-2018),ErostheSnake (09-16-2018),_GpBp_ (02-05-2018),WastelandExotics (01-25-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> This is Tyson, named after the baddest man on the planet. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk





> Me and my daughter named our snake Mike Tython the python. Because I would expect a snake to have a lisp like mike Tyson.
> 
> Disclaimer: Mike, if your an avid viewer of these forums I love you and please dont punch me in the face.


Well played, that's awesome!!!

----------

DandD (01-25-2018)

----------


## DandD

> Well played, that's awesome!!!


Agreed baddest man ever!! Would have loved to see his legacy now if cus had never died.

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> Agreed baddest man ever!! Would have loved to see his legacy now if cus had never died.


Mike Tyson didn't die

----------


## Crowfingers

Mashadar - for the thing that lives in a dead city in the Wheel of Time series. Loved the book and thought the concept of a deadly, serpentine fog was really cool

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-26-2018)

----------


## DandD

> Mike Tyson didn't die


Cus DAmato was Tysons mentor and trainer throughout his younger years. After cus died mike sort of started his downfall.

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> Cus DAmato was Tysons mentor and trainer throughout his younger years. After cus died mike sort of started his downfall.


LOL!.. not about cus dying. I assumed you were using a slang and calling Tyson "cuz"

----------

DandD (01-25-2018)

----------


## DandD

> LOL!.. not about cus dying. I assumed you were using a slang and calling Tyson "cuz"


I see where that could have happened lol.

----------


## Lirenn

We originally wanted to find some epic sounding warrior name for her, but then we somehow settled on Lucille after Lucille Ball. Because she's a ball python. Can you tell we're big on puns?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-31-2018),_Jus1More_ (02-18-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## SugarandAcidKitten

My little dude's name is Mangus


after the warlock Mangus Bane in Cassandra Clare's Shadowhunter book series

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (02-10-2018),_Jus1More_ (02-18-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Debo

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (02-10-2018),ErostheSnake (09-16-2018),_Jus1More_ (02-18-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

Hahaha! Well I named my Pastel Banana bp boy "Toro" which means bull-like in Spanish. He was very stubborn as a youngster so the name just stuck. My other boy, Pastel Champagne het pied was named "Mateo which means gift of God in Spanish. He is my precious boy, very gentle and calm as well as my $400 gift to me.... LOL

My Hog Island Boa is named Reina which means Queen and my Sonoran het leopard boa is names Dea (pronounced like Daya) and it means goddess. My leopard gecko is named Luna which means goddess of the night (she is definitely a night owl) and last, my tarantula's .... My Mexican red leg (b smithi) is named Athena and my Green Bottle Blue is named Pandora which are both goddesses. Thats my little collction... thanks for letting my share  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-18-2018),Craiga 01453 (02-19-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

Hahaha! Well I named my Pastel Banana bp boy "Toro" which means bull-like in Spanish. He was very stubborn as a youngster so the name just stuck. My other boy, Pastel Champagne het pied was named "Mateo which means gift of God in Spanish. He is my precious boy, very gentle and calm as well as my $400 gift to me.... LOL

My Hog Island Boa is named Reina which means Queen and my Sonoran het leopard boa is names Dea (pronounced like Daya) and it means goddess. My leopard gecko is named Luna which means goddess of the night (she is definitely a night owl) and last, my tarantula's .... My Mexican red leg (b smithi) is named Athena and my Green Bottle Blue is named Pandora which are both goddesses. Thats my little collction... thanks for letting my share  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Always plenty of new members and new additions out there, so I figured I'd give this thread a bump...
Show us some newbies!!!

----------


## AnnieHeart

I named mine after the nickname of a Cleveland Indians player. :Smile:

----------


## hilabeans

Neptune was named after the blue planet because of his pretty blue eyes.

----------

Bergerking (05-02-2018),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-20-2018),_Kira_ (04-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

My ball python is named Crowley from the show supernatural.

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018)

----------


## Avsha531

Love this thread, haven't seen it before. Good job craigafrechette!

We have my KSB, Sir Hiss, named after the advisor to Prince John in Disney's Robin Hood.

My BP Exzahrah was a combination of 2 random words during a late night naming brainstorm session.

I got my BRB right after bingeing GoT for the first time, hence the name Nymeria. She was the name of Arya's Direwolf, but more importantly one of the Sand Snakes, the daughters of Oberyn Martell the Viper.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Bergerking (05-02-2018),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Figured its about time for a bump...

Let's see your snakes and their namesakes  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jody jeanis

"Hatter "

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-09-2018),_dakski_ (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Jody jeanis

"Lucy"

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Goblin

"Gremlin"
Because he acts just like a pissy Gremlin  :Razz:

----------

C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## B.P.'s 4me

[QUOTE=John1982;2545882]Rapunzel, because she's tangled. 

 Gotta love that mask!!!   Beautiful snake!

----------


## dakski

This is Solana! She is a scaleless sunglow motley corn snake and is about 2 1/2 months old and 8G. 

We should be receiving her soon. The pictures are compliments of Don Soderberg at South Mountain Reptiles, who hatched her. 

Katie named her Solana because she is a sunglow and soooooo bright! Solana means "Sun" in Spanish. 


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Neal

Okay so, here goes some of mine.

This is Zeus. I named him Zeus because he thinks he is king. He also definitely loves to watch whats going on, as in the second picture is how I often find him if I'm doing stuff and he can watch.



This is Aphrodite. I named her that because she's so pretty, and highly fiesty.


This is Ares. I named him that because he won't back down from anything. He's probably my meanest of the snakes that I have.


This is Hades. I named him that because he loves to burrow under the sand. Also, he's very sneaky. He will appear to be curious and then strike out of nowhere.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_dakski_ (06-10-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (05-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

I only named one of my 20+ snakes and it's the Imperial Peublan hybrid . ( Milk x King ) .

He's totally unique so it seemed apt to call him Jose ( after Jose Mourhino - the Special one ) .




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Sir Herp

My ball pythons are Cleopatra (Cleo) because of her gold and brown coloring- shes a normal; Mansa Musa (Musa) because I liked the African emperor theme from Cleo, and because hes an emporer pin; and Ananas because her original home called her Pineapple, (butter/lesser morph) so I wanted to translate it to Arabic- which is the same translation in MANY other languages- to fit it more with the other two  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018)

----------


## Goblin

> Okay so, here goes some of mine.
> 
> This is Zeus. I named him Zeus because he thinks he is king. He also definitely loves to watch whats going on, as in the second picture is how I often find him if I'm doing stuff and he can watch.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Aphrodite. I named her that because she's so pretty, and highly fiesty.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful snakes!

----------

Neal (06-14-2018)

----------


## Neal

> Beautiful snakes!


Thanks.

----------


## mblan46

My pinstripe pied's name is Lt. Dan because, just like his namesake in Forrest Gump, he ain't got no legs  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-10-2018),DSeese (07-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> My pinstripe pied's name is Lt. Dan because, just like his namesake in Forrest Gump, he ain't got no legs


That's awesome!!!! One of the best snake names I've ever heard!!!!

----------

mblan46 (07-10-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Might as well give this one a...


BUMP!!!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lots of new members and new snakes out there....how did your snake get it's name??

----------


## skydnay

I have 6 snakes currently! My most recent pics of them are weight pics, ha! Also, my reptile room is pink.... it used to be a nursery room like 20 years ago and we haven't got around to repainting. So, I apologize for the super weird lighting, lol.

My Ball Pythons have phonetic alphabet names:

*Echo*





*Whiskey

*


*Tango*



(Foxtrot is coming soon....)



My KSB, Socks! Because... she looks like a sock puppet.








My Jungle Carpet Python JPEG, because I thought "Jungle Carpet" sounded similar to JPEG. I have to have to place a lid on the bowl I use to weight him, else he'll zoom straight out of there. To be fair, he probably still could, since I don't actually seal the container, but he doesn't know that, so shhhh!



Also, this famous image, known as "soon.jpg," is what made me think of JPEG.





My California Kingsnake, Salazar, named after the founder of the Slytherin house!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (09-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Cheesenugget

Nibbler : my Cali king.  Name is from Futurama.  As the name imply, she never turns down a meal, no matter the size or type.

Banana : my banana bp.  I got lazy with naming.

Bender : my Children's Python.  Name is from Futurama.

All Might : my woma.  Name is from Hero Academia.  Those eyebrows... 

Scruffy : my dumerils boa.  Name is from Futurama.  Dumerils Latin name means lazy snake.  Fitting for Scruffy the janitor.

And yes, I like Futurama.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-11-2018)

----------


## Tessellate

Two ball pythons--

One is Dead Pixel (usually call her Pixel), an Enchi, because of the way her pattern looks like pixelation, and the random white scales that look like the dead pixels in a monitor display.


The other is Radiogram (Radio), a Mojave, because it looks like he has old-timey tooth x-rays on his sides.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-18-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Dianne

> I have a butter motley Corn named Land o'Lakes after the brand of butter, a classic Corn named Gypsy because she traveled around a lot before finding her forever home with me, a scaleless Corn named Suede (whose girlfriend will be Velvet... waiting on the right one from SMR). My Cubans are Julio and Carmen. My coral glow is Max Skinner (from the movie A Good Year) so his purple passion girlfriend-to-be is Fannie Chanel. My high white pied is Escobar (cocaine drug lord). My albino is Daisy. My Otay rosy male is Speckles because he has speckles, and his lady friend is Lady. My SD female is a lavender so her name is Peaches, hence her boyfriend is Herb (1970's vocalist duo). Oh, and I have a tessera Corn named Barry Allen (the Flash) because he's fast as He** .


DLena, Your Cuban is awesome!  I had a breeding pair (Morticia & Gomez) several years ago and deeply regret giving them up when I reduced my collection.  I havent seen these available since I gave up my pair.  I might be weak if I ever find another Cuban boa available.   :Razz:  

As for names, the current collection is:  

Duncan (female Colombian redtail) - from the character in McBeth...she was supposed to be a he when I got her.  

Eli (male normal ball python) - original owner called him Elizabeth, not a girl!, so I shortened it to Eli.  

Hudson (male Colombian rainbow) - named after a character in the cartoon Gargoyles.

Merlin (male Solomon Island ground boa) - had a lot of issues adjusting to captivity, getting him to feed, it was magic that he survived.

Yin (female hypo corn snake) - one half of a pair of hatchlings that were light and dark, Yin represents the female.

Yang (male corn snake) - second half of the pair, Yang represents the male.

Bullet (unsexed corn snake) - offspring of the above pair, kind of silvery when he first hatched and fast as a bullet. 

Buttercup (male albino ball python) - When I first got him, his yellow reminded me of buttercups...unfortunately for him, it stuck. 

Piper (female piebald ball python) - The pied piper...hokey, I know.  

Belle (female lemonblast ball python) - After Beauty & the Beast, and the character Belles pretty yellow dress. 

Button (male BEL ball python) - Because hes cute as a button.  Hopefully Im not emmasculating my male pythons. lol  

Artemis (female dragonfly ball python) - Shes a goddess.  :Very Happy:  Artemis is a Greek goddess and part of her identity is the goddess of the hunt, the moon, and nature...often represented with an animal.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-18-2018)

----------


## Traceur

Lol, how do you all have such lovely/awesome names for your snakes, yet I still haven't named my bp? XD I've had him since August 28th. Looking for some inspirations. You guys are great at it :Very Happy:

----------


## MissterDog

Oh right! Now I can post about my new girl! Kallari is named after an assassin character from Paragon! 

I've been a fan of Paragon  and watched it grow since it was in early alpha to open beta. It's dead now unfortunately but that character still holds a special place in my heart <3

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-18-2018),_Kira_ (09-18-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Lol, how do you all have such lovely/awesome names for your snakes, yet I still haven't named my bp? XD I've had him since August 28th. Looking for some inspirations. You guys are great at it


You can probably tell, some folks like to follow themes. 

Is there a certain book or tv show or movie you like that has some cool characters with cool names?

Maybe you have a favorite band or musical artist??


I always get to know my pets for a bit before naming them. Take your time...

----------


## Kelo

Ma'ohi may be more correct.  :Wink:

----------


## VintageCassette

lol my snake was named after that one vine where the guy vapes and says "Adam" really annoyed, oh alo adam and eve. Because me and my friend are going to breed my snake adam and her snake eve when they're old enough

----------


## Traceur

> You can probably tell, some folks like to follow themes. 
> 
> Is there a certain book or tv show or movie you like that has some cool characters with cool names?
> 
> Maybe you have a favorite band or musical artist??
> 
> 
> I always get to know my pets for a bit before naming them. Take your time...


Well, I do have a few down :Smile: 
I was thinking of maybe naming him either Coffee Roll or Coffee (my favorite "donut" from Dunkin Donuts), Smokey, or maybe even Skully, since I love Halloween and it's Halloween related.

For artists, I've been contemplating on adding "Avicii" to my list.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Well, I do have a few down
> I was thinking of maybe naming him either Coffee Roll or Coffee (my favorite "donut" from Dunkin Donuts), Smokey, or maybe even Skully, since I love Halloween and it's Halloween related.
> 
> For artists, I've been contemplating on adding "Avicii" to my list.


All sound good. You do you!!
 I personally never ask for name help. It's my pet, and I'm the only one able to get to know him/her. So I wait til a name "jumps out" once I get to know the animal. I always have a few in mind, but I feel like that particular animal will "guide" me towards the right name...if that makes any sense, hahaha!!

----------

Countach (08-01-2019),_Dianne_ (03-10-2019),Traceur (09-19-2018)

----------


## Traceur

> All sound good. You do you!!
>  I personally never ask for name help. It's my pet, and I'm the only one able to get to know him/her. So I wait til a name "jumps out" once I get to know the animal. I always have a few in mind, but I feel like that particular animal will "guide" me towards the right name...if that makes any sense, hahaha!!


All sounds good :Very Happy: Ill wait in that case. I'll try deciding when I get to know him better

----------


## Craiga 01453

Lots of new members and lots of new snakes the past few months....soooooo.....

BUMP!!!!!!

----------

_Dianne_ (03-10-2019)

----------


## ImBadAtUsernames

Not 100% sure on this name but I named my albino cheese because of its colors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-11-2019)

----------


## Lusiphera

Tandy - Rescue Wild Dekays RIP 
My Dekays was named Tandy after a TV show. He was my first snake, a wild rescue. He died a month ago and now lives with us as a wet specimen because I couldnt let him go. Do you know the show hes named after?


Boomer - Normal KSB
She plays but doesnt live on sand. She and Franky are names after a tv show as well. Do you know this show?


Franky - Anery Het Snow Kenyan Sand Boa
Again, he and Boomer are named after one of my favorite shows. Hint, its not American. 


Lusiphera- Normal Royal / Ball Python
I had a friend years ago who was getting a male pit mix he planned on naming Lucifer but ended to getting a female and just called her Lucifera. Lucifera was taken on Instagram and so we went with Lusiphera. Those are not my hands by the way. 


Ophelia - Rescue Spider 66% DH Albino Pied RP/BP
Really I wanted a name to go with Lusiphera. We picked Ophelia because Phelia and Phera sound nice together. It just turns out our Phelia shares a few traits with Ophelia. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Ax01

i have one named _Endless, Nameless_ b/c i couldn't come up w/ a name for her for the longest.

----------


## Mc.mischievous7

Xylon
His name was random and researched. I spent about an hour researching his name. At first I was gonna name him Xander, but thought that name was too plan. Then I happen to stumbled upon Xylon. Love the name and it stuck. Nickname ZiZi. Love my little noodle.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-11-2019),_Dianne_ (03-12-2019),octo_owl (03-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> i have one named _Endless, Nameless_ b/c i couldn't come up w/ a name for her for the longest.


You're creative enough to make Juice an Eagle fan qnd make TB all tatted up....but you couldn't come up with a name????  :ROFL:

----------


## Jellybeans

He has some markings on him that to me, look like little yellow jelly beans

----------


## Starscream

My newest addition, Lan Fan the Japanese rat snake, is named after Lan Fan from Fullmetal Alchemist.



She's a guardian to one of the princes of Xing, and most of the series she's usually somewhere up high, like in trees or on top of buildings, either watching over the prince or trying to find him (he has a habit of running off without his guardians... a lot). She's not much a talker, and when not personally invested in a fight, she's more likely to nope out in favor of following the prince.

So far Lan Fan's pretty similar to her namesake, therein that she's constantly watching and hiding in the shadows, and then darting all over her enclosure.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-12-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

a lot of ours are named after movies.
rob zombie movies we have Sheri, Firefly and Capt. Spaulding
Letty is from Fast & Furious
Clarice, Hannibal from Silence of the Lambs
Jack & Sally our retics - Nightmare before Christmas
Falkor - Neverending Story
Neo & Trinity (geckos) The Matrix

I know I am missing some. we have too many reptiles....

Other snakes (and a few geckos) are named after generally morbid/spooky stuff like Gorey, Charlie Manson, Specter, Grimm, Gremlin, Creature, Bones, Ouija

Now my other geckos...mostly named after food like Eggs, Bacon Bit, Pork Chop, Triscuit etc.
The baby gargoyles I bred are all days of the week. Monday - Friday.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2019)

----------


## Dianne

This is Claude, my albino pastel spider, named after the scaredy cat in the Looney Tunes cartoons.  I've only had him for about a week and a half, but he is by far the most skittish of my bps.  If I sit very still, he will eventually move around, but any movement and he is all balled up. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bump because I'm technically challenged and don't know how to add pics without doing it this way...

----------


## Craiga 01453

This is Dembe (pronounced Dem-bay). 

He's a 4 year old male Pastel Fader BP I recently acquired. 

Dembe is a character on the show "The Blacklist". He is Raymond Reddington's right hand man and most trusted ally. 

Dembe is a man of few words, but when he does speak it is gold. He acts as Raymond's moral compass when Red goes astray. Reddington saved Dembe when he was a child and his loyalty is to the death. 

Such a cool character, and the snake is deserving of the name.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle, my ratsnake and my very first snake. I know it's a common name, but I got her as a hatchling, she's albino, and she really did look like a little pink noodle. 

Spot,my BP. He's a banana and he came with a really cool name from GoT, Aegon (I bought him "used"), but Spot is kinda dopey and docile and cuddly, and it didn't fit him at all. I thought about Freckles but the kids said that was a really stupid name for a snake, so I made it even stupider and named him Spot, after Data's cat from Star Trek.

Lucy is my daughter's BP and she named her after I Love Lucy. And it doesn't fit her at all- she's a really big grump, bites sometimes, and hisses too. 

I wanted names for the snakes that were friendly and funny, so my non-snake-liking friends might not be as afraid or turned off by them. So far it's worked and I've had several converts. Noodle has her own fan club on my Facebook page and when we have our big wedding in January, several people have asked that somehow Noodle is part of the ceremony!  :ROFL:

----------


## Bodie

This is Socket.  My wife has named all our snakes, but this one is hers.  She picked this one out at a repticon several months back.  She got the name because of his pattern which reminded her of electrical wall sockets.   lol

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-08-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-08-2019),mandymg86 (05-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

Our albino Honduran milksnake is named Ghost because about a week after we bought him, we realized he was getting ready to shed when we picked him out and that he is actually very brightly colored.

So we named him because when we got him (and when he goes into shed) he looks like he has seen a ghost & gets super pale.

Normal colors:




"Oh my gosh, it's a ghost!!":



"Bubblegum" was seriously considered, but a bit too girly for a boy snake.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-08-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

I named him Sangre.  It means Blood in spanish.  I named him that because hopefully he will turn Blood red.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-08-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bump for new members and new additions.

----------


## SilentHill

we got him the day Charles Manson died...so Charlie 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (06-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Werewolves

I'm committed to having all of my pets' names start with the letter S, so when I got my first snake I ended up picking Saturn. I just liked the sound of it and I already had a tattoo of the planet Saturn anyway. Then Sable came along - her name was originally Nagini from when she was someone's class pet, and I renamed her that because she's just a normal brown BP.

I have a very long list of other S names coming up for future snakes!

----------

Bodie (06-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

Just gonna do my first, because 30 is a bit much. Named this guy Alexander, because he's great.

----------

Bodie (06-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2019),_dakski_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

> This is Solana! She is a scaleless sunglow motley corn snake and is about 2 1/2 months old and 8G. 
> 
> We should be receiving her soon. The pictures are compliments of Don Soderberg at South Mountain Reptiles, who hatched her. 
> 
> Katie named her Solana because she is a sunglow and soooooo bright! Solana means "Sun" in Spanish. 
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> ...





> Here goes:
> 
> Shayna, my female Spider Albino Morph Ball Python:
> 
> Shayna means "beautiful" in Yiddish. 
> 
> Figment, my male Hypo-Lavender Corn Snake:
> 
> He's purple, and I loved the Imagination ride as a kid at Epcot in Disney World. So, I named him after the main character, Figment. 
> ...


I realized I need to update here. Up to 13 reptiles now. FINAL NUMBER!

Feliz - Venezuelan Dwarf BCC. Feliz means happy in Spanish, and this species is know for being calm and inquisitive. Feliz is no exception. He's a total sweetie but a fantastic eater. 

Yafe - Albino Carpet Python (50% IJ and 50% Darwin). Yafe means handsome in Hebrew. He is incredibly handsome with orange and peach tones in addition to his yellows. He also has the most amazing reddish eyes with great contrast and different shades. 

Ferry - Chewie Lizard. Named him after Ferdinand Porsche, also known as Ferry. Porsche is my favorite car. 

Ezzy - Leachie. She's mostly green and Katie named her Ezzy, or Esmeralda, for green in Spanish. 

Toref - Freckled Tree Monitor (Varanus Tristis Orientalis). Toref means predator/devourer in Hebrew. He's like a little Raptor, but also climbs like crazy and is quick! Maybe should have named him Peter Parker (AKA Spiderman).

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-11-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

while not a snake this is Uno...she has a microeye and no real crests but she is a lovely pet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bump for new members and/or new snakes. 

How did your snake get his or her name?

----------


## redshepherd

Drogon: the red and black dragon from game of thrones, because he is red and black

Masamune: the japanese warlord Date Masamune, also a really popular theme in japanese games recently (which is one I've been playing LOL) 

Aslan: "lion" in Turkish / the lion god from Narnia, because he is gold/brown colored

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-27-2020),MamaRhea (02-28-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

This is Luna, named because her eyes remind me of tiny half-moons

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-27-2020),_Luvyna_ (02-27-2020),MamaRhea (02-28-2020),_Reinz_ (02-27-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-15-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> This is Luna, named because her eyes remind me of tiny half-moons
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That's awesome!!!! And you found the perfect pic to go along with her!!!

----------

MamaRhea (02-28-2020),_Southpaw91_ (02-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

> I realized I need to update here. Up to 13 reptiles now. FINAL NUMBER!
> 
> Feliz - Venezuelan Dwarf BCC. Feliz means happy in Spanish, and this species is know for being calm and inquisitive. Feliz is no exception. He's a total sweetie but a fantastic eater. 
> 
> Yafe - Albino Carpet Python (50% IJ and 50% Darwin). Yafe means handsome in Hebrew. He is incredibly handsome with orange and peach tones in addition to his yellows. He also has the most amazing reddish eyes with great contrast and different shades. 
> 
> Ferry - Chewie Lizard. Named him after Ferdinand Porsche, also known as Ferry. Porsche is my favorite car. 
> 
> Ezzy - Leachie. She's mostly green and Katie named her Ezzy, or Esmeralda, for green in Spanish. 
> ...


Toref(et) went back to her old home and is doing great. It wasn't a good fit. 

The new guy, Jeff Shemesh, is an awesome fit though!

He's blonde and blue eyed like my best friend, Jeff, and like Jeff Ronne, who's been a mentor to me with boas. Shemesh means "sun" in Hebrew. 

Here's Jeff. He's a VPI T+ Sunglow, Motley, and Jungle, BI.

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-27-2020),MamaRhea (02-28-2020),_Reinz_ (02-27-2020)

----------


## MamaRhea

All my pets have magick/mythic related names, and so I knew that her name would have to follow the same theme.

We wound up going with Sahira, which is the Arabic word for Sorceress.  :Smile: 

At some point I am hoping to obtain a female BEL, which I will name Beltaine (hehe get it? BELtaine? LOL)
I am currently in the process of obtaining a super black pastel male which I will name Shruikan. For those who don't recognize that name, it was the name of the massive black dragon from the Inheritance Cycle. If you haven't ever read those books, I HIGHLY recommend them. Any fantasy lover will love them.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2020),_dakski_ (02-28-2020)

----------


## agardner810

My first snake Rhona (pacific gopher snake) named after a legendary creature card from MTG because we were playing magic at the time.  

Sammi named after Samuel Jackson from snakes on a plane, just because it was funny. 

Desmond (brooks king snake) because I liked the name and didnt know what else to name him. 

Itztli (MBK) because google said it was Aztec for obsidian knife. 

And soon to be my Cali king, Im thinking I want to name Juniper? Sound good?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2020)

----------


## Spicey

I call my KSB Spotticus because he has spots (not so clever, but I thought the name was.   :Wink:   )

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2020)

----------


## Speckthegeck

My story is so long lol! 
I wanted a yellow bp and I wanted the name to be something space related. When I got my snake, I had never seen one like him and he looked like he came from out of this world so I knew it had to be space related! I went through many names until I came across Cassini. It's a spacecraft that explored Saturn and its moons. My snake was yellow, the spacecraft was yellow, Saturn is yellow, so it stuck. Also Saturn is my favorite planet and it has rings, which plays into the next part of his name.

He has a giant white spot on his head. It looks like a halo, so his second name is corona which means "halo or crown". So his name means "Saturn's Crown" We call him CC and I love his name. He is getting bullied in snake school though bc his second name is corona. (I named him way before the virus existed LOL)

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2020)

----------


## cletus

I named my Pastel Yellowbelly Saffron.  It means Yellow Flower.   My Hypo Harliquin boa is named Harley Quinn for obvious reasons.  Those are the only ones where any thought was put into it.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Samantha was named after my tattoo artist. She's the best!

Anna was named after Anna Karenina, though her full name is Anna Lisa.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-26-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

My new Jungle Carpet Python got his name from Chris Cornell. He was my favorite rock and roll voice of all time. From Temple of the Dog to Soundgarden to Audioslave and his solo stuff. It's ALL good. Gone way too soon. R.I.P. Chris, your music and your legend live on...

"No one sings like you anymore"




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------


## Ksophiat

I got my first snake when I was 11/12. He is a BRB and I was going through a goth phase... his initial name was Ace of Spades  :Ohmygod:  which was changed to Charade (inspired by the 'colour changes') shortly after.  :ROFL: 

Next snake is a Jungle CP. Her name was a toss up between Kali and Cairo. Went with Cairo because I didn't like the California association.

Next snake after that was a temporary foster. She was a bright yellow corn snake. Came to me with the name Frou Frou (I know...) So I changed it to Buttercup. I miss her.  :Depressed: 

My most recent snake is a BP. We had a tough time choosing his name and started calling him Bean in the interim because he has a bean shaped spot on his head. The name stuck and we never ended up picking an 'official' name. He is a total bean though, so it works.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alien

I have had my Boa for about 8 months and still have not named him!

Any suggestions?

----------


## Ksophiat

He kind of looks like a Vesuvius to me... Just the first thing that came to mind. Visu or Viv for short? I think Scratch is a good name too just because it makes absolutely no sense as a snake name.  :Very Happy:  Other names could be Baron, Sepia, Radley, Dante, Kirin, Percival, Abraxas?

----------


## hollyslatestwhim

This is Molly, the Butter BP.  She is my daughter's snake and she wanted a pun name, so she's named for Molly McButter.  She is so sweet!  She's had her for just 3 weeks.  I'll post a pic when I figure out how!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Craiga 01453

> This is Molly, the Butter BP.  She is my daughter's snake and she wanted a pun name, so she's named for Molly McButter.  She is so sweet!  She's had her for just 3 weeks.  I'll post a pic when I figure out how!


Many of us, myself included, use the free app Tapatalk to upload pics. Super easy.

----------


## RickyNY

My new Jaguar Carpet "Hugo" gets his name from Inglourious Basterds

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

aerie (04-16-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-15-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-15-2020)

----------


## aerie

This is Cleo, short for Cleopatra, because Cleopatra was a strong independant woman who wore a lot of black and gold, and was associated with serpents during her time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-16-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-16-2020)

----------


## Turningstar

This is Diablo. He got that name because he was a defensive lil fireball for the first month after I got him home. 

He has since settled in and calmed down. One thing about being such a little firecracker- he's a GREAT eater!!

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (06-07-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-16-2020)

----------

